# Network Bar



## Johnnii360 (10. Juli 2005)

Grüsst euch,

ein Kumpel möchte mit mir gerne ein Netzwerk gründen, und brauchen hierzu eine Bar.

Wir haben uns einer gedacht wie die hier oben auf der Seite vom Opel Portal: http://www.opel-portal.de/rlink/rlink.php?url=http://www.opelflashlights.de

Wie bekommt man das mit HTML oder JavaScript hin? Sie soll frei gestaltbar sein, und auf einen unserer Server liegen, so dass sie andere nur einbinden müssen.

Ich würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen!


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Juli 2005)

Dazu müsste schon eher PHP, ASP oder CGI herhalten.
Die URL muss dazu ( wie bei dem Link ) über eine Variable an das Script übergeben werden.
Dass erstellt dann ein Frameset, im unterem Frame wird dann die gewünschte URL geladen.
Im oberem Frame ein weiteres PHP Script welches auf die URL linkt mit target="_top" um das Frameset aufzulösen.

Zumindest mach ich das immer so, wenn das eleganter geht immer her damit


----------



## Johnnii360 (10. Juli 2005)

Es soll halt jeder auf seiner Seite ohne Probleme einbinden können, und sollte zu jeden Webspace (hat ja nicht jeder PHP, CGI oder ASP) kompatibel sein.


----------



## Johnnii360 (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo.

Kann mir denn da keiner helfen?


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Also mit reinem HTML ist es so nicht machbar.
Von JavaScript ist abzuraten, da die User es deaktiviert haben könnten/sollten.
CGI ist mehr oder weniger aus der "Mode" gekommen.
ASP wird nur auf eher wenigen Servern laufen, da ASP = Microsoft ist.
PHP ist heutzutage eigentlich schon Standard, selbst bei Freewebspace.
Wenn Du dir den Verweis im Frameset mal ansiehst, wirst Du sehen dass es mit PHP umgesetzt wurde.

Wenn Du aber auch auf PHP verzichten willst, würde ich es als normales Frameset versuchen.
Dann müssten die anderen ihre Links aber ggf. so anpassen, dass das Frameset nicht ausversehen gesprengt wird.

Was meinst Du mit frei gestalltbar?
Die "Bar" soll auf euerm Server liegen, aber die Anderen sollen sie an ihre Seite anpassen können?
Dann brauchen die Anderen Zugriff auf euren Server.
Nur ihr selber wollt die "Bar" gestallten können?
Dann macht es doch, ist doch nur eine ganz normale HTML-Datei.
Durch anlegen mehrerer Seiten, könntet ihr sogar verschiedene Layouts anbieten.
Dann würde ich es aber nur bei ein paar wenigen Layouts belassen, andernfalls würde ich es mit PHP machen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Johnnii360 (14. Juli 2005)

Und wie mach ich das mit PHP und Frames? Sorry, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie das geht, ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Juli 2005)

Framesets und Frames definieren
Zielfensterbasis
Zielfenster für Verweise bestimmen


----------

